

Sealed bottle garden still thriving after 40 years without fresh air or water - scott_karana
http://www.capitalbay.com/uk/300475-the-sealed-bottle-garden-still-thriving-after-40-years-without-fresh-air-or-water.html

======
relix
What would've been really cool if he had weighed it with a very accurate
scale. If I remember my chemistry correctly, it shouldn't have changed a bit,
and would've been proof of it's isolation.

------
rickyconnolly
It looks like the bottle is sealed with cork, which is permeable to both air
and moisture.

~~~
sp332
_The retired electrical engineer has only watered the plant twice, the last
time in 1972 when he oiled the plastic stopper so that it wedged so tightly it
hasn 't been out since._

------
edgesrazor
I'm curious as to the evolution of the bacteria and other organisms inside the
bottle.

------
pcrh
I am a bit suspicious of the lack of algae on the inner wall of the bottle...

~~~
ars
There might not be enough water. The walls don't look visibly damp.

Also, there might not have been any introduced from the start - if he used
only dry rocks/soil, and planted from a seed.

